# Rogers website down...



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

This must mean that they are updating it with the 3G iPhone! I sure hope so. Fido's website is still working, as is Apple's. When you type in apple.ca/iphone into your browser, it still points to the US iPhone page. I need to know if I should head down to the Apple store right now.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Site loads fine for me. (6:30 a.m. AST)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It's not down.

But, as they said in your other thread, here,

HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - Rogers website down...

the Rogers website doesn't work more than it works.

See also,

HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - Holy Cow Rogers. get your friggin' website together.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

*i wonder....*

workwise, i don't really NEED an iphone, but i could USE one. 

but i haven't really cared given the current prices.

BUT, on hearing of possibly lower prices, I might be tempted


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I would`t mind one but I really don`t want to get sucked into a huge Rioger`s plan.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Obviously it's a stretch, but today is iPhone day and i"m excited. I posted that at 12am pacific time so yes, it's up, no sign of iPhone, patiently waiting till 10am.


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

Havent been to the ole Rogers site in a while, that unlimited home calling plan for cell phones seems like a pretty good deal.
If it works with the iPhone I just may have to cancel my Vonage.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

its weird the iPhone is not listed on Rogers website yet. It is linked to from apple.ca but nothing about the iPhone on Rogers.


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

Actually if you read what comes in the box for the iPhone, it says it comes with a "SIM ejector tool", So maybe it won't be tied to Rogers?


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

yep, not a peep about iphone... amateurs!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

corey111 said:


> Actually if you read what comes in the box for the iPhone, it says it comes with a "SIM ejector tool", So maybe it won't be tied to Rogers?


Its definitely with apple and fido as they are listed on Apples website.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

*Why communicators should talk to one another...*



saxamaphone said:


> yep, not a peep about iphone... amateurs!


Tell me about it. After Steve announced the 3G iPhone and it was posted to the Canadian online Apple Store, both Rogers' and Fido's websites were unable to load pages for close to 10-minutes and the wireless pages were even more spotty. 

The rub is that Apple's website has the logos and links posted to the Rogers and Fido websites, respectively, but the folks working the Canadian toll-free lines have absolutely no information about the iPhone, except to say that it will be available before 2009. 

Well, um...thank you very little for that. 

The communications "professionals" at Apple, Rogers and Fido all needs their collective heads smacked for not preparing to answer the most basic questions from consumers calling to ask when the damned phone will be available. 

So, any guesses how long it will take Rogers to get its sh!t together before we can find out when buying an iPhone is an option (nevermind what their wireless rates are going to be). 

Yet another example of how Apple continues to treat the Canadian market and its customers with little regard.


----------



## GrapeApe (Aug 4, 2004)

It truly is amazing how incompetant Rogers is.

How do you not have a marketing and internal employee communications plan ready for today?

How can you possibiliy not have briefed all of your sales reps on what was happening today, even if you didn't want to give out pricing details? They should at least know what is going on.

Just goes to show you how Mickey Mouse Rogers is compared to the rest of the world.


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

While this may not come as a surprise, you may be interested to know that none of the countries have any pricing information or, perhaps most bizarrely, no indication whatsoever that the iPhone is coming to their network.
I'm assuming that the deal Apple struck with Rogers, Vodafone (in Aus, NZ), TelCel (Mexico) etc stated that they (as in Apple) had prime billing, and their turn would come later.

I totally agree that the first thing people ask would be "when and how much". Not having this information flashing in big font is absolute stupidity, both on the part of Apple and the providers.


----------



## JeanLuc (Sep 26, 2007)

I find Rogers slovenly as usual with their website that they can't even be ready for today's launch. Aren't they even aware how many hits they're going to get from Apple's site today. I've already tried that link twice since the keynote was over and the Apple store was back. Shameful. 

I was hoping you could order it on line but it looks like the iPhone won't be available in Apple Stores here. Only at Rogers and Fido stores. 

In any case you'd think the Ted would be eager to catch the energy of people who want to pre-order. 

Unfortuneatley, I'll be in France in July and so I won't get one until I get home. First time I've felt a little bad about going to Europe and missing something here.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You people have anger issues.

Rogers overcharged me $10,000 last month (really, and then completely reversed the charges). I'm not having a hissy fit about it.

And look!

Someone at Rogers with 10 minutes to kill and no discernible photoshop skill produced this graphic!










Source:
Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone


----------



## JeanLuc (Sep 26, 2007)

*well!!!*

Finally. It wasn't there 30 minutes ago, I'm sure, unless it's on some kind of rotation.

About time.


----------



## GrapeApe (Aug 4, 2004)

I don't think anyone expected them to have pricing or aviability details, just an aknowledgement that they knew _something_ was coming.

A CSR shouldn't have to be told by customers what is going on.


----------



## JeanLuc (Sep 26, 2007)

*silly*

Of course, when you think about it, this banner with something 'really big' coming on July 11 is quite stupid. At this point, the cat's out of the bag. No need for this coy advertising ploy. I want the meat and potatoes. I've been waiting bloody long enough. And don't even start on me about hopping the border during the last year.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

GrapeApe said:


> It truly is amazing how incompetant Rogers is.
> 
> How do you not have a marketing and internal employee communications plan ready for today?
> 
> ...


While I agree that Rogers needs to have more info available now, it was forbidden from disclosing the mere existence of the 3G iPhone to all but a few of its staff. Lets give it a few days. I want one just as much as the next guy but it will take a few days to figure out the details. I really hope we don't have to wait until July 11th for pricing details.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree, totally lame. We already know what's coming, so why not just show it and list the frickin pricing, data rates, etc.

Is Apple no longer going to sell the iPhone in it's stores anymore??


----------



## geoffnhb (Dec 25, 2007)

From what i got from the keynote, the most expensive that it could be is $199US in any country. And that is wayyyyyy too tempting at this point.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm not optimistic about the pricing.

It would appear AT&T has just raised their unlimited data plans to $30 from $20, meaning over the length of a two year service agreement, you'd be paying $40 more over the old $399 iPhone.

AT&T's iPhone 3G Data Plan and No Longer Revenue Sharing - Mac Rumors

It will be interesting to see how this plays out with Rogers, but I'm half expecting an average monthly bill to be around $100CDN.


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

You know what guys ? Everybody was complaining when the iPhone was not available in Canada, bla bla bla.

Now it is (will be VERY soon). Instead of complaining again about it, let's just be in a good mood and maybe even happy ?!? 

eh, what else do you want ? Free phone + plan @ 20$/month for unlimited calls+data ??? Would be awesome but you know it won't happen.

I am glad it will be here. That's it.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Ha ha. All this complaining about Rogers not having the iPhone minutes after the keynote, and having a "something big is coming" ad is really funny.

Does anyone here really think most cell phone buyers even know what WWDC is, let alone the keynote happened today?

When most people want a new phone, they go to the Bell, Rogers, etc. site - they certainly don't read Mac news sites. Heck, most Mac users don't even know what WWDC is, let alone visit a Mac news site.


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

Over at Fido's page.... nothing. Not even the lame hint that something is coming.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

July 11th is more than a month away and my gut feeling is that we won't hear anything about the iPhone (anything concrete anyway) from Rogers until very close to that date. I'm pretty sure Apple is using the month to get enough stock into the different countries for the 7/11 launch date. All I want is to be able to order the iPhone directly from Apple (or even a Mac reseller) if only because the chances of them having stock in any sort of timely manner has a MUCH better track record for myself. I'm open to being proven wrong and eating some crow - but my luck with the Rogers box stores has been spotty. I'm really not open to scrambling around town in hopes of finding one.

EDIT: s/opening/open


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

I'd say both of these issues show you how in touch Rogers really is and what they really think of their customers. They could give a damn. They aren't even marketing the thing. They have nothing online on their assfaced website to even coincide with today's news... TERRIBLE.

Seriously , bunch of goofs. I'm also sick of tech support in Asia. What a joke.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

lindmar said:


> I'd say both of these issues show you how in touch Rogers really is and what they really think of their customers. They could give a damn. They aren't even marketing the thing. They have nothing online on their assfaced website to even coincide with today's news... TERRIBLE.
> 
> Seriously , bunch of goofs. I'm also sick of tech support in Asia. What a joke.


What drives me most nuts is how Rogers has totally ignored the Mac for years, except for using it in print and electronic media ads to try and make their service look "hip, and now they're going to make a sh!t-load of money off of them on the iPhone. 

I hope Apple sticks them with some sort of clause that forces them to provide better services to Mac users if they want to have the iPhone (Sigh...if only). 

On another issue, someone mentioned a couple posts ago (forget who now), that most folks don't know what the WWDC is or that an iPhone is coming. While the first may be true, everyone I know (Mac and Windows users alike) knew that there was an iPhone announcement today. 

The whole freakin' web was on fire with the rumours and news - Mac and mainstream media sites alike....you would have had to have been under a rock to have not known this Stevenote was coming. Which proves further that Rogers is such a bunch of noobs when compared to the marketing an communications prep that gets done in the US. 

Rogers could have briefed their toll-free operators with all the iPhone details available today, under embargo, as soon as the Stevenote started. For crying out loud, it's the biggest consumer technology announcement in Canada, it's in all the news and will be one of the biggest-selling and revenue-generating products that Rogers has in its lineup. They dropped the ball on this....HUGE.


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

Like I said earlier, folks, Canada is not alone...all other cell phone providers' web sites in all other countries are in exactly the same state of play - ie barely a mention of the phone. This tends to suggest that all suppliers are in the same boat, where they have to let Apple bask in the limelight before they are able to release details of plans etc. When will we know more? Who knows! 

So, to say Rogers dropped the ball is probably incorrect. You'd have to include the world's largest carrier - the UK's Vodafone - into the mix too, and there is no chance in hell that they would drip the ball.


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

nick24 said:


> Like I said earlier, folks, Canada is not alone...all other cell phone providers' web sites in all other countries are in exactly the same state of play - ie barely a mention of the phone. This tends to suggest that all suppliers are in the same boat, where they have to let Apple bask in the limelight before they are able to release details of plans etc. When will we know more? Who knows!
> 
> So, to say Rogers dropped the ball is probably incorrect. You'd have to include the world's largest carrier - the UK's Vodafone - into the mix too, and there is no chance in hell that they would drip the ball.


On Vodafone's non-country specific website there is mention of the iPhone coming July 11th, Welcome to Vodafone - Vodafone


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

True, but the global Vodafone site you mention above basically says nothing, other than coming July 11. No price details, plan details etc.

Look at this non-exhaustive list
Australia - Optus: CustomerConnect - Register your interest - no specific mention, just the hint like Rogers.
Australia - Vodafone: Home - no mention
Austria - T-Mobile: T-Mobile - Suche - no mention
France - Orange: Portail Orange - no mention

My guess is that it's Apple calling the shots here, not Rogers et al. It's too much of a coincidence that none of the providers have specific product details on their sites.

EDIT

This link is the closest I have come to seeing pricing info from O2 (an existing supplier) in the UK > 3G iPhone 'free' on £45-per-month contract, says O2 - Times Online


----------

